# ID help please,ROLLFAST



## Joecruzer (Jan 1, 2018)

Has anyone heard of the ROLLFAST 7000 series and know which era that was,1950's perhaps or earlier????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2018)

Really need to see pics, sprocket side please.


----------

